# [resolved] Computer Will not detect Cat 5 Patch cable



## Stiffy (Dec 4, 2004)

*Computer Will not detect Cat 5 Patch cable*

Ok, So I recently reformatted my computer and all of the sudden, I try to plug the patch cable from the computer into the wall to connect because I had not set up the wireless internet yet. Well, it didnt work. So I shrugged it off thinking I will just install the wireless connection. So a day passes, and I want to play Halo: Combat Evolved (XBOX) with Xbox Connect. I plug the Patch cable into the xbox and then into the computer to link them. This worked prior to the reformat, but sure enough it doesn't work. Before I reformatted I could connect to the internet by plugging the patch cable from the computer to the wall OR the wireless internet, now I can only connect with wireless. Before the reformat I could have plugged the xbox to the computer with the patch cable and it would have worked and I could have played on xbox connect but that no longer works. 

I drew a picture in MS Paint to show you what the deal is. (When i say "Ethrenet, I mean patch cable.)



Also, when I say ethernet cord jack that works, I mean I can plug in the patch cable to it and then plug the patch cable into the wall and play on Xbox live. The only problem is when I plug either the computer to the wall or the xbox to the computer.










I hope this was clear.

Stiffy


----------



## Stiffy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think this has something to do with it.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You need a driver for your wired ethernet card.

Do you know make/model?


----------



## Stiffy (Dec 4, 2004)

Terrister said:


> You need a driver for your wired ethernet card.
> 
> Do you know make/model?


How could I figure that out? :4-dontkno


----------



## Stiffy (Dec 4, 2004)

Also, The ethernet card is onboard the motherboard.


----------



## Stiffy (Dec 4, 2004)

I fixed it. Thanks for the help.


----------

